# Herfing with jaycarla in Naperville, IL



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

So jaycarla PMs me telling me he likes to visit my B&M in Naperville called Bull & Bear. He tells me hes going to be there Tues and Wed night. HAH I'm there Sun-Sat...not like I can miss him right? Well..guess what....I've seen him there on two other occasions, not know he was a gorilla on these pages! 

I must say...that was fun huh Jay? My buddies welcome him in like he was always part of the family. He might as well be...he looks like one of the owners, Terry! We shared some smokes....got some gifted smokes from the owners (That Leon Jimenes sp? special store roll was a fantastic smoke) and had a good ol' time....Tuesday night.....Wednesday night....

I bet if Jay could stay longer he'd be there with me every night! Dang...we didn't take any pictures!!!!!!

OK Jay..you gotta come back here soon.

And remember....the Oasis by O'Hare is called the O'Hare Oasis.
hahahahaha tooo classic!


You gorillas around me in the Chicago area should come and share some smokes with me! It'll be one of the only places you can smoke in after the 1st of January!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tchariya said:


> So jaycarla PMs me telling me he likes to visit my B&M in Naperville called Bull & Bear. He tells me hes going to be there Tues and Wed night. HAH I'm there Sun-Sat...not like I can miss him right? Well..guess what....I've seen him there on two other occasions, not know he was a gorilla on these pages!
> 
> I must say...that was fun huh Jay? My buddies welcome him in like he was always part of the family. He might as well be...he looks like one of the owners, Terry! We shared some smokes....got some gifted smokes from the owners (That Leon Jimenes sp? special store roll was a fantastic smoke) and had a good ol' time....Tuesday night.....Wednesday night....
> 
> ...


Just waiting for an invite.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Invitation is ALWAYS open...there isn't a night I'm not there! (ok sometimes Friday nights). 

M-Thu - 5-9pm
Fri - 5-9pm (pm a day ahead to get my schedule)
Sat - all freakin day for college football/basketball/volleyball/sync swimming etc.
Sun - 12-close NFL baby


This Sunday (10/11), I'll be cooking for the NFL crew again.....freakin come you guys! Lots of food is always left behind. Last week was italian beef....this week.....ginger chicken and stir fried veggies.

I'm trying to get a kick the Led out hump day smoke going on Wednesdays. We smoke....we listen to some Led....we get all chummy!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

tchariya said:


> So jaycarla PMs me telling me he likes to visit my B&M in Naperville called Bull & Bear. He tells me hes going to be there Tues and Wed night. HAH I'm there Sun-Sat...not like I can miss him right? Well..guess what....I've seen him there on two other occasions, not know he was a gorilla on these pages!
> 
> I must say...that was fun huh Jay? My buddies welcome him in like he was always part of the family. He might as well be...he looks like one of the owners, Terry! We shared some smokes....got some gifted smokes from the owners (That Leon Jimenes sp? special store roll was a fantastic smoke) and had a good ol' time....Tuesday night.....Wednesday night....
> 
> ...


Jay + Herf = :tu.......nice guy and he has a lovely wife.:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tchariya said:


> Invitation is ALWAYS open...there isn't a night I'm not there! (ok sometimes Friday nights).
> 
> M-Thu - 5-9pm
> Fri - 5-9pm (pm a day ahead to get my schedule)
> ...


Damn...wish I was off work...maybe one of these Sundays coming up! :tu


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd be there on Sunday, if I didn't have a big yellow locomotive to seal up against the winter! 

(Yes, the locomotive finally got shipped this week!)

BTW have you tried those Sanchos yet?


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey tchariya,
I frequent the one in St. Charles (was there today in fact). Although I believe it's different owners, right? Sorry for the threadjack....


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Big T said:


> Hey tchariya,
> I frequent the one in St. Charles (was there today in fact). Although I believe it's different owners, right? Sorry for the threadjack....


Correct...different owners....different environment.

The one in Naperville is a lot better lounge to hang out at.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

M1903A1 said:


> I'd be there on Sunday, if I didn't have a big yellow locomotive to seal up against the winter!
> 
> (Yes, the locomotive finally got shipped this week!)
> 
> BTW have you tried those Sanchos yet?


Oh yes..I am down to 3. They have been niiiiice.


----------

